# my portfolio site



## fastmustang2001 (Aug 8, 2004)

My new site http://www.ideaattic.com

please give me feedback.

thanks,
bob


----------



## markc (Aug 8, 2004)

Very nice! I don't have any specifics to offer, but I really like your sense of composition and color.

(Obey the Giant!)


----------



## Alison (Aug 9, 2004)

I liked your site a lot. Easy to navagate and great photos to boot.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree...simpe is the key, and youve grasped that, I cant stand it when I cant work out a site...makes me wanna leave.


----------

